# Change over to soil?? HELP!!!



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay so i want to change over my already established tank over to soil instead of sand. Now how should i go about thisw im assuming i need to keep the filter wet and dont clean it out (dont wanna lose all the good bacteria) and then i empty the tank and put the water back in should i save the existing water or should i put in all new water? also what brand of soil should i us i dont wanna go super expensive and get eco complete or anything oh and by the way its a 29 gal aquarium. then once the soils in should i put a thin layer of sand just to keep the soil down? or what way would you do it and what supplies would you use whats the best to grow low tech plants cause for some reason im not getting anywhere with this bloody black sand.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Hmmm... Depends on how you define 'soil'. Eco complete is more of a sand or gravel. You wouldn't really want a real soil in with fish that dig anyway (like brstlenoses).


----------



## Peekay (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, usually it's recommended to wash any blood out of your sand before you use it. 

Before switching to soil, assuming you mean actual soil, or a 'dirt tank', read extensively! They can be done, but require some care in the beginning as potential for crazy ammonia spikes as organic matter in the soil begins to rot. Absolutely you need to cap the soil with gravel or sand. The details are all over the web, google "Walstad method". Here's one place to start.

If you're really just looking for a low tech/low care planted tank, maybe we can help with the set up you already have?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I am assuming you are not going with Co2 if that is your definition of low tech. I may be wrong but one cheap method (cheaper than buying specialized commercial soil for planted tanks) is to go get yourself a bag of earthworm casting (Art Knaps or home garden centre). It is supposed to be mineralized already and I used it in the past straight out of the bag with no problem. As previous poster said, for the first 2 months or so, the soil is not mature and there will be some decaying and gas production. If you put in a layer of about 3 inches of the soil, then cover with about 1 1/2 inch of sand. Do this before adding any water to the tank. You can reuse the sand that you already have so no need to spend more money. I also used topsoil before.
Plant your plants right from the start and maybe a good idea not to put too much livestock or expensive livestock in there at the beginning until the tank matures. Light is important but watch out for algae, at least until past the maturing process and the algae should slowly dissapear. You don't have to keep the old water as most of the bacteria is in the filter and on any physical objects in the tank. Also I hear that bacteria will begin to die if left too long in the filter when it is not running because I think all the oxygen will be consumed...You could save some of the water in a bucket for example I guess and run the filter using the bucket as the temporary tank while you work on setting up your planted tank. It all depends on how fast you work.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanx i planned on doing this rather quickly i bought organice miracle grow potting mix and im going to sift it to get out all or most of the organic material.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

xxKeatoxx said:


> Thanx i planned on doing this rather quickly i bought organice miracle grow potting mix and im going to sift it to get out all or most of the organic material.


=) Strainers ain't the best, fiberglass mesh will make your life easy~ Best of luck


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

xxKeatoxx said:


> Thanx i planned on doing this rather quickly i bought organice miracle grow potting mix and im going to sift it to get out all or most of the organic material.


You will need to rinse this thoroughly before putting it in the tank. The bits are pretty light and can get quite messy. Then you will probably need to cap it with something on top.
I have heard that it's great for plants though.


----------



## fishface (Apr 29, 2012)

If you haven't read through this: How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate, by Aaron Talbot - Library - Aquatic Plant Central yet you might want to before proceeding. It's a very thorough guide and works very well. I used this method and successfully ran a high tech tank without any ferts or supplements for years.


----------

